# 2005-2006 Former King Watch



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

With all the former Kings floating around the league, including many from last year, I figured we need a place to talk about them and how they are doing through out the season:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: 2005-2006 Former King Thread*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Former King Thread*



Peja Vu said:


>


Wow....

Skiles praises STARTER Songaila 

Good for Darius:yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Former King Thread*

Matty Barnes made the Knicks roster! 

He's having a pretty good preseason, 7 points and 5 rebounds a game, 50% shooting in 18 minutes per. Kings should have kept him!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Former King Thread*



Peja Vu said:


> Matty Barnes made the Knicks roster!
> 
> He's having a pretty good preseason, 7 points and 5 rebounds a game, 50% shooting in 18 minutes per. Kings should have kept him!


Barnes keeps hanging in 



> Barring a last-minute trade in New York, Matt Barnes appears to have made the Knicks.
> 
> He was signed just after training camp began when the Knicks completed a multiplayer deal to bring in center Eddy Curry. Barnes has played exceedingly hard at both ends of the floor, and it wouldn't be a surprise if at some point in his career he establishes himself as a primary complementary player for some squad.
> 
> ...


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: 2005-2006 Former King Thread*

man they had some really good players, but they'll do just fine this year they still got bibby :O


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Former King Thread*

They were once key pieces in the Kings game plan. But one by one - either by trade or free agency - they left Sacramento for other stops around the NBA. 


> *Maurice Evans* A camp long shot last fall, his electric play had some Kings fans thinking long-term contract. Evans signed with the Pistons because he's versatile and he can defend, and hell be counted on to be an ace reserve again. How he fares against his replacement in Francisco García will be a nice subplot. _Tuesday, Nov. 8 - vs. Detroit, 7 p.m._
> 
> *Doug Christie* Trading Christie was as gut-wrenching a decision Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie and coach Rick Adelman have ever made. The classy veteran said he will forever speak glowingly of his Kings tour. After a forgetful stay in Orlando, how will Christie fit in with the Mavericks? Will his ankle allow him to be the player he once was? Does Kevin Martin take him to the rack in a cosmic déjà vu? _Thursday, Dec. 22 - vs. Dallas, 7:30 p.m._
> 
> ...


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*C-Webb looking awesome*

wow I just saw some highlights he likes like the Cwebb of 3 years ago lol , jumping all over the place, pounding the post

I think we should make a "Offical Chris Webber update thread" and one for DC too..like the bulls have for Crawford and Curry


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: C-Webb looking awesome*

Why not in this thread

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=207823


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: C-Webb looking awesome*

18/10/4 @ halftime!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mavericks' Christie Out Indefinitely  

Look's like he hasn't done much this season, Game Log.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

yea I think Dougs done..

Cwebb has been great though

bobby has been okay

Songolia and Evans struggling to fit in but they should be fine


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

update

Evans doing an awesome job, great fit in Detriot already

Christie retired offically

Cwebb still doing well

Songolia still struggling to find his niche


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Thought these were worth posting:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Michael Bradley, Kevin Ollie, Chris Webber, Matt Barnes, Jerome James, Darrick Martin, Maurice Evans, Damon Jones, Anthony Johnson, Scot Pollard, Darius Songaila, Jason Williams, Hedo Turkoglu, Gerald Wallace, Tony Delk, Greg Ostertag, Mateen Cleaves, Cuttino Mobley, Brian Grant, Eddie House, Jim Jackson, Jon Barry, Bobby Jackson.

I think that is all of them still in the league.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

the team pic on the cover of the sports illustrated brought tears to my eyes...good days


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

C-Webb gets double-double, adds key hoop, block in OT 



> This game was vintage Chris Webber, maybe even better.
> 
> Webber tormented Kevin Garnett defensively, dunked and drove like a spry, younger version of himself and powered his way to the basket on a night Allen Iverson never really got going.
> 
> ...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cuttino so far is doing a solid job for the Clips averaging 16.1 Points/4.5 Rebounds/3.4 Assists and taking 1.26 steals per game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> Maurice Evans, Damon Jones, Anthony Johnson, Scot Pollard, Darius Songaila, Jason Williams, Tony Delk, Cuttino Mobley, Brian Grant, Eddie House, Jim Jackson, Peja Stojakovic.


Former Kings in the Playoffs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Maurice Evans, Damon Jones, Jason Williams, Tony Delk, Cuttino Mobley, Brian Grant, Eddie House.

^^^Still in the playoffs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Maurice Evans, Damon Jones, Jason Williams, Tony Delk, Brian Grant, Eddie House.

^^^Still in the playoffs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^
Still in the playoffs...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Only former King in the NBA Finals...


----------

